# Low boost and loss of power.



## Allport (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a 2017 cruze that has recently started acting up. Car feels like crap when it tries to transition into boost. No power at all. Scan tool show a max of 2.8 psi. I did a leak test with not leaks found other then the pcv slight blow through. The waste gate starts to open around 6psi and fully open by 10psi. I run 91 gas and have the aem intake. Car pulled hard up till last week with no changes.

Any ideas? Car before would pull 12 psi all day.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Check the plugs.


----------



## Allport (Jan 16, 2017)

Plugs are fine. Took to dealer and basically no light then no problem... Car has the same power and an aveo but burns more gas. Gonna hook up a manual gauge to confirm the total lack of boost. Really doesn't want to go into boost and have to basically mat it in 4th gear to get it to build boost.


----------



## terryallen44 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hmmm, mine is also doing the same thing, Haven't performed a leak test yet though. 2016 LT


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

sounds like the wiring recall. Loss of power, steering, and boost.


----------



## tazzmenn (Sep 28, 2018)

Please elaborate on the Wiring recall. I am having problems like this with no codes showing up.


----------



## Striderp (Nov 29, 2020)

Mine is the same problem but I’m getting p1101 code as well. Have a k&n intake on a 17’ Cruze and I have no idea what’s causing it. I figure it could be a wiring issue or bad oxygen sensor and fuel injector or spark plugs which could be f***ing up the air/fuel ratio.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Striderp said:


> Mine is the same problem but I’m getting p1101 code as well. Have a k&n intake on a 17’ Cruze and I have no idea what’s causing it. I figure it could be a wiring issue or bad oxygen sensor and fuel injector or spark plugs which could be f***ing up the air/fuel ratio.


Or the aftermarket intake...


----------

